# Glue recommendations for cutting boards



## JBrianBaker (Jun 28, 2017)

I've recently started making cutting boards but have encountered a problem during Texas summers. It gets quite warm in my shop during the day, upwards of 90+ degrees. I've been using Titebond II wood glue but I can barely get it laid down and spread evenly covering all surfaces before it starts drying. This is not taking my time, it's getting it spread within about 2 minutes at most but it still starts drying even then.

Any suggestions for slower setting glues in this kind of heat?


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

You could try polyurethane glue. It has about a 30 minute open time. Not sure if it is food grade. My guess is it is but you should verify.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Titebond III has twice the open time (8-10 min @ 70F) as the type II.


----------



## JBrianBaker (Jun 28, 2017)

Kerrys said:


> You could try polyurethane glue. It has about a 30 minute open time. Not sure if it is food grade. My guess is it is but you should verify.


Thanks Kerrys. I'll look into it though I've heard polyurethane glue is a major pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## JBrianBaker (Jun 28, 2017)

Maylar said:


> Titebond III has twice the open time (8-10 min @ 70F) as the type II.


Thanks Maylar! I'll give it a shot on my next board. I've mostly heard people talking about II in woodworking but I never looked into the open time for III.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

You can also get titebond II in an extend version that allows more time. 
https://www.amazon.com/Titebond-413...1499436800&sr=8-1&keywords=titebond+ii+extend


Enjoy yourself, life is short


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I've made about 40 cutting boards and have used Titebond III on all of them. Not only for the open time but it is FDA approved for indirect food contact.

This is from their web site - 

_Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue is the first one-part, water cleanup wood glue ever offered that is proven waterproof. The waterproof formula passes the ANSI/HPVA Type I water-resistance specification and offers superior bond strength, longer open assembly time and lower application temperature. 

Titebond III is non-toxic, solvent free and cleans up with water - safer to use than traditional waterproof wood glues. It provides strong initial tack, sands easily without softening and is FDA approved for indirect food contact (cutting boards). The ultimate in wood glues - ideal for both interior and exterior applications._

David


----------



## JBrianBaker (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone for you replies. I think cost-wise I 'll try Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue.


----------

